# Best headers?



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have 66 hardtop with a '72 400 in her. I'm looking for a little more power and a deeper rumble. I know there are a ton of options, but was wondering if anybody could help me narrow it down to a good brand. My car is a weekend driver and currently has a mild cam. Some numbers as far as horsepower gain would be helpful. 
Thanks in advance.
Neil


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Doug's ceramic coated are supposed to be the best. i have, years ago used Hooker with good results. I would, with a mild motor, use repro ram air cast manifolds.... you will be much better off. eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> I would, with a mild motor, use repro ram air cast manifolds.... you will be much better off. eric


:agree That's been the concensus within this forum, with a few exceptions. Easier install, wont leak........


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Doug's ceramic coated are supposed to be the best. i have, years ago used Hooker with good results. I would, with a mild motor, use repro ram air cast manifolds.... you will be much better off. eric


Agree, and Hedmans are US made, and I used Hookers since the 60's, Last set I put on a friends big block Chevelle turn into a nightmare with fitment issues, exact same headers I had on my 67 big block, and the motor in his was a copy of mine, Mine made in America, His Made in Mexico, as of this NO MORE HOOKERS, I speak from experence


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Doug's ceramic coated are supposed to be the best. i have, years ago used Hooker with good results. I would, with a mild motor, use repro ram air cast manifolds.... you will be much better off. eric


I'm with Eric on this!!! I have heard good comments on the DOUGs but on my on 64 I'm running the repro ram air cast manifolds!!!! Les


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Running Doug's. THey fit great ( other than actually getting them in!).


rich


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I just put new Hooker's on my 65 with a 455 and 6X heads. There were some bolts that were very hard to put in. We had to even shorten some of the bolts to get them in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In the '80's, when I last installed them, I had good luck with Hedman's and Hookers. Both had to be massaged a bit with a hammer to clear clutch linkages, etc. If I were to do it now, I'd install the the repro cast iron HO manifolds. I've seen their installation 1st hand on 3 cars so far, and they DON'T LEAK, fit perfectly, and provide good power. With tubing headers, be sure to have the car on a lift, or jack it up waaay up there to tilt the headers to get 'em in.


----------



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Intake manifold*

My car currently has an edlebrock carb sitting on some form of aftermarket intake manifold. Would upgrading to this specific manifold help with h.p.? I am guesstimating my car has about 250 hp, and am interested in 350 or so with throaty noise to go with it. With all your experience, what would you do? I'm not wanting to spend a fortune, probably under $2500 if possible.
Thanks, 
Neil


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would : find out what cam is in the engine. Upgrade to a nice GTO cam 068 for instance. An aftermarket intake manifold and carb dosen't always mean more power...sometimes a stock GTO 4 bbl set up will make more power. Basically we need more info on what you have, before anyone can tell you what to change. :cheers Eric


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

Stick with a set of stock GTO exhaust manifolds or a set of Ram Air manifolds.
You'll need to check your heads to see if the outer bolt holes are drilled and tapped if you must run headers.
Doug's headers are the best but any header will leak over time.
Other headers will hang very low under the car, so be aware of that.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I would also use the repop RA manifolds. There are short and long branch RA manifolds. If its a week end car and not a track queen. The H.P. gain for leaky heads isn't worth it. If your pulling the intake and exhaust manifolds I would pull the heads and takem up to a respectable shop and add bigger valves if there not the biggest for that model head. Some moderate porting (don't go crazy here) and a good cam I have used the 068 it isn't bad. Any thing around that size cam or a bit bigger from the after market will wake it up nice. Intake wise, you will need to know the cam and gears plus where you plain on running it, highway or stop lights. Carb 650 to 750 is plenty for the street. If you want it to start right up, Idle nice and have good response on the low to mid range where we all drive 95% of the time ;P.


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

*repro ho ehaust manifolds*

I am also thinking about either headers or repro ho exhaust maniofolds I think they can be purchased from opg for 200.00 apeice but then how much would a good estimate be to have them powder coated and can anyone reccomend a shop in the Chicagoland or Northwest Indiana that powder coats these?????


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

RAM AIR III Exhaust Manifolds NO RESERVE : eBay Motors (item 230452064108 end time Mar-27-10 19:01:49 PDT)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> I am also thinking about either headers or repro ho exhaust maniofolds I think they can be purchased from opg for 200.00 apeice but then how much would a good estimate be to have them powder coated and can anyone reccomend a shop in the Chicagoland or Northwest Indiana that powder coats these?????


NOT powder coated....CERAMIC coated!


----------

